
Framework/lib for user centered webapp - _drc
I&#x27;m searching for a library or framework (php or python) for experimenting a new app that permits user login and content submission, I developed in the past something similar with django but I remember having spent a lot of time on user login&#x2F;password reset&#x2F;confirmation email&#x2F;profile customization, because the default was not good enough even for basic needs.<p>Is there something around that has best practices in mind and can be used easily?
======
brettkromkamp
If I understood you correctly then for Flask you have something like this:
[https://flask-security-too.readthedocs.io/en/stable/](https://flask-security-
too.readthedocs.io/en/stable/)

